# Mini the Monkey (knit)



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Mini the Monkey is a petite monkey, measuring 30cm/12 inches from head to toe. His tummy measures 25cm/10 inches. His body and legs are knitted as one piece with knee and elbow joints to make him completely flexible.

He can be knitted with any worsted weight/Aran yarns. I have tried eyelash, boa, fleecy yarns such as Snowflake and Pipsqueak, or soft chenille.

This pattern includes a detailed step-by-step guide; full of photos and tips to help you assemble your monkey.

Price: $5/£3

Available at:http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/194899143/mini-the-monkey?
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mini-the-monkey


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Awwwww Pat. He's adorable. The strange thing is, I've had a Cheeky monkey hanging around ready to sew together for ages but I 'sort' of got involved with a family of Owls. Heehee. I love your Mini and will be knitting one this afternoon. I have some Red Heart that's been waiting for just such a baby. I love him Pat, I'm not sure which one I like the best. He's a very welcome member to my little growing Gypsycream family. Thank you.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ah, cute. Sure to be another hit  :thumbup:


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

Thank you Pat just bought him .


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful pair,beautiful work and design.


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh, I love this little monkey! Cheeky Monkey has always been a favorite of mine but I think this one may take its place. Looks like it'll be a quick knit, especially with legs and body in one piece, and a perfect size for little hands to drag around.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Pat what a Brilliant Designer you are.Mini Monkey is so adorable..I love,love,love him.Fabulous work on those faces.
Oh dear yes you beat me to it.Thank you from the bottom of my heart.You are a beautiful person inside as well as out.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all for your lovely comments, overwhelming to read them all 

Thank you to all who have purchased, you are too kind.

lol! Maureen!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Aw. Sweet. Look like Cheeky Monkey's little babies.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

What a precious little monkey, Pat! Can't wait to get one started!! You are so talented and your patterns are so sweet and EASY to knit up! Thank you for all your hard work!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Ohhhhhh no!!!!! He is just so cute..........I may never get to learn cables because I have yet another wonderful design to do. LOL He is just totally "ALL THAT" and some more!! 
Great big huge DonnieK high fives!!! Thank you so very much for another great design


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

He is absolutely adorable. I am ordering this one right now. Thank you. This will be my first Gypsy Cream but I have been admiring them for ages.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

How adorably cute is he! I can see the parade forming already  or, wait, would that be a "Swingin' from the Trees" party?


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Every new pattern of yours is cuter than the last! I absolutely love this one.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

So sweet! A must! Thank you!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

StellasKnits said:


> How adorably cute is he! I can see the parade forming already  or, wait, would that be a "Swingin' from the Trees" party?


Swinging and Whoooping tribe.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

So sweet!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Well Pat I must say that I am so impressed with all your designs. I love this little monkey. This pattern will be a great addition to my gifts to make basket. I have not even finished my panda or second polar bear yet. I still have an owl and now the monkey. Keep them coming. I just love your patterns and find them to be the easiest to read and follow. Your instructions on how to put the work together is so perfect with the photos even I could not make a mistake. LOL. Step by step is what sold me on your first pattern. Now I can not make them fast enough. Wonder what will be next.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahhh that is so cute. They look like great friends!xx


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

What a sweet Mini the Monkey, Pat! You never fail to surprise us!

I have always loved Cheeky Monkey and Mini the Monkey will be in my favourite stakes too, I am sure!

I can see it will be great for a quick Baby Knit and great for charity knitting! :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all for your lovely comments


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

ooooh how cute!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

I checked him out on Ravelry yesterday and fell in love. Cannot wait to get started.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Just adorable!


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh Pat, he is absolutely adorable! As always you've created another great pattern.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

What an adorable monkey! I've been admiring your patterns for awhile and wish to try this one.
I have some Lion Brand Chenille yarn. Would that work okay with this pattern for a novice?


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Oh Pat, the monkey is so cute. I am getting behind in your patterns. Have the yarn for the owl, but with company coming for the 4th,neighbors yard sale and having grand kids into swim. Maybe get the monkey done for Christmas. Your patterns are wonderful.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

I thought I was strong......hahaha....just had to order it!!!! Pat, your patterns are too adorable ( and easy) to pass up. Thank you.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

They don't come any cuter than this. You are so talented.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

OMG! He is SO cute. I just got the pattern and am printing it out as I type this. I can't wait to make one. You are such a talented lady Pat. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

He is so cute, another one to add to the list, I have just downloaded Oakley the Owl and a lovely camel pattern (I have a friend who is camel mad ever since she rode one while on holiday) It looks as if I am going to be busy. Tessa28


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Another winner Pat.. he is adorable. xo


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Marylou12 said:


> What an adorable monkey! I've been admiring your patterns for awhile and wish to try this one.
> I have some Lion Brand Chenille yarn. Would that work okay with this pattern for a novice?


I think chenille would work well with this little monkey, but I've a feeling that the Lion Brand is quite thick. You may need to go up a needle size or two or it will be an uncomfortable knit


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all for your lovely comments


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm beginning to think you need pattern of the month or week and I will just sign up now


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> I think chenille would work well with this little monkey, but I've a feeling that the Lion Brand is quite thick. You may need to go up a needle size or two or it will be an uncomfortable knit


Thanks so much for that, Pat!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Livingwaters said:


> I'm beginning to think you need pattern of the month or week and I will just sign up now


lol! I wish, but I'm not that clever :roll:


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

They are absolutely adorable! Of course I just had to go buy the pattern right away. I am going to have to put baby items away and start working on my "pet" patterns I have gotten from you.


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

What yarn did you use for your white monkey?


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

omg Pat they are just adorable will have to get this one thanks now just have to stop making baby stuff and go back to my animals lol


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

cindylucifer said:


> What yarn did you use for your white monkey?


Thank you Cindy  The white monkey was created with SMC Cassiopeia: http://www.blacksheepwools.com/clearance/knitting-wool-clearance/smc-cassiopeia-cream-02-cassiopeia.html

Its a beautiful soft shorter eyelash that doesn't shed at all. Shame it doesn't come in a bigger colour range.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

laurie4 said:


> omg Pat they are just adorable will have to get this one thanks now just have to stop making baby stuff and go back to my animals lol


Thank you Laurie. I'm putting away animals and starting baby things lol! New granddaughter is due next month!


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

well you better get going pat congrats on your new to be gd I am knitting for my daughter in law's nieces having fun doing it


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

laurie4 said:


> well you better get going pat congrats on your new to be gd I am knitting for my daughter in law's nieces having fun doing it


*sigh* I'm not, just don't enjoy following patterns, its all those abbreviations, by the time I've looked them up I've lost my place on the pattern, by the time I've found my place I've forgotten what the abbreviation means


----------



## elproct (Nov 24, 2012)

These are adorable!!!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

oh my!! you've done it again!
love it!


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

Pat that is why when I do a new pattern I write out what the abbreviations mean or scan them and keep them close at hand good luck


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> *sigh* I'm not, just don't enjoy following patterns, its all those abbreviations, by the time I've looked them up I've lost my place on the pattern, by the time I've found my place I've forgotten what the abbreviation means


Pat, I find this so funny coming from an expert. If all patterns were as easy to follow as yours are, then maybe you'd enjoy knitting baby bits. I've got to start some soon too as the sister of my new DIL is expecting. They don't want to know the sex until the birth though and are not the 'normal' pink and blue type of parents. So any ideas anyone? BTW, Pat, baby clothes don't go down too well when knitted in ICE eyelash. LOL.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

You never disappoint. These are wonderful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh, Pat, they are adorable! Now my big problem is to decide whether to get the owl pattern or this monkey first! I have to finish a couple more dragons and a little bear cub next. I wonder how you manage to keep coming up with so many darling fur babies so often! Thanks for all the great choices!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

johannecw said:


> Oh, Pat, they are adorable! Now my big problem is to decide whether to get the owl pattern or this monkey first! I have to finish a couple more dragons and a little bear cub next. I wonder how you manage to keep coming up with so many darling fur babies so often! Thanks for all the great choices!


I totally agree with you,johannecw! Too many choices and all being designed so quickly!

:thumbup:


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

blackat99 said:


> I totally agree with you,johannecw! Too many choices and all being designed so quickly!
> 
> :thumbup:


May seem like they're designed quickly but can you imagine the hours Pat has spent on each one? I sure can't! The only reason I can make one so quickly is because she's spent so much time making the pattern so easy to follow. Thank you Pat!!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Mini is too cute for his own good! But good for you, Pat, for creating another irresistable fur baby! All of our loved ones will have the best toys. Now you know that it's not only children that are drawn to your designs. All of mine have been made for ADULTS.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you Laurie. I'm putting away animals and starting baby things lol! New granddaughter is due next month!


What exciting news,Pat! Lots to look forward to and lots of knitting! Lol!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thankfully I'm not expected to do too much baby knitting, my daughter in law isn't too keen on hand knits, I'm just doing a few little things to earn some brownie points  which is just as well considering I knitted two right Baby Janes and had to frog one back, after I'd finished it!! Frustrating or what??

Someone mentioned that all their finished cuddlies went to adults, which is strange because I always give my finished cuddlies to adults too


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Thankfully I'm not expected to do too much baby knitting, my daughter in law isn't too keen on hand knits, I'm just doing a few little things to earn some brownie points  which is just as well considering I knitted two right Baby Janes and had to frog one back, after I'd finished it!! Frustrating or what??
> 
> Someone mentioned that all their finished cuddlies went to adults, which is strange because I always give my finished cuddlies to adults too


90% of mine too. We are all kids at heart and this is one of the many indulgences (apart from jelly babies and sherbet dib-dabs) that adults can get away with. BTW, not all my adults are female either!!!


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

mine all went to adults too most going to patients with cancer they say that these little critters give them comfort and they follow them through treatment so thank you again


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous&#128158;


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

laurie4 said:


> mine all went to adults too most going to patients with cancer they say that these little critters give them comfort and they follow them through treatment so thank you again


Oh that is so lovely and thoughtful Laurie xx


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

thank you Pat for everything without your patterns I probably wouldn't of started making these for friends and whoever needs them everytime I make one and give it away I silently thank you


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

laurie4 said:


> thank you Pat for everything without your patterns I probably wouldn't of started making these for friends and whoever needs them everytime I make one and give it away I silently thank you


Bless Laurie. Did I tell you how Huggable came about? He was my first bear and a dear friend was having chemo, I couldn't get to her to give her a hug so I knitted her a bear, you should have seen it, it wasn't very wonderful lol! Anyway I sent it to her with a little note saying "I've been sent to give you a hug". She later said it was just like receive a hug from me  She did win her battle I'm thankful to say!


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

no I did not know that, glad she beat this beast, but my friend is going through chemo as we speak and she says it is a great comfort, when I gave it to her I told her that when she was under the weather to think of our group at the seniors and give her bear a hug we will be thinking of her I hope she wins her battle it is looking a bit better but will not know for awhile


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Another triumph, Pat :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Awww! How adorable. Your house must be something to behold with all these darling knitted creatures.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lol! its looking a bit like a toy shop at the moment Kimmy, really need to have a sell off soon


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Thread has reached it's 5 page max limit so I'm closing it now. Everyone, have fun knitting your toys!


----------

